# Winchester's New Buddy, Tristan



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

We got a kitten on Saturday. My mom and boys named her Tristan. My boys have been wanting a kitten for the longest time and I figured it would be good time so her and Winchester can grow up together.

She's not convinced of Winchester's charm yet. Wonder how long it will take for her to not hiss at him? Winchester is dying to be her friend! He's been soooo good and patient. She is VERY social.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know you have beautiful subjects, but your photos are always stunning. Congrats on the new kitten! I have two cats. They are 14 years old. It took the male cat much longer to get used to our Cocker Spaniel than it did the female cat. I didn't think Buster would ever come down off the back of the couch. He did!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats! We have 4 cats who run our house. Our 8-month-old Russian Blue/Maine **** mix has been infatuated with Tucker since we brought him home last April. Everywhere Tucker goes in the house, so does Eddie. Even when Tucker is out playing in the yard, Eddie is looking out the window waiting for him to come back in. I'm sure they'll get along well eventually!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, Tristan is adorable. I hope she and Winston become best buds very quickly. I had cats growing up but none as an adult. I'd love one, but Hubby thinks he hates cats....he just never had a cat. I've learned that Ike is fine around cats too, so he'd not be an issue. Maybe one day...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Adorable! Tristan was the name of my first dog - I was a fan of the writer James Herriot - Tristan was in his books.

I hope they will become great friends!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a beautiful kitty! It probably won't take long before she and Winchester figure things out and become playmates.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure since they are both young, they will become friends. But in general I think it depends on the cats (and maybe the owners). Our cat loves the dogs and will pretty much hang with any dog that comes over the house.

That is also a great picture! Your pictures are always just SOOOO stunning!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ohhhh, she is just too cute!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

shes adorable!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg,its just adorable.I want to have cat so bad,but i know for sure iam allergic to them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Tristan is SO cute!!! I like that you got both the kitty and puppy so they can grow up together  You should have been in my family room 5 minutes ago when the Daytona 500 took place between Molson & Mindy! :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beatiful kitty!!  Congrats on the new addition.. looking forward to watching her and Winchester grow up together!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tristen is just gorgeous. Hopefully him and Winchester will be buddies very soon.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Tristan is SO cute!!! I like that you got both the kitty and puppy so they can grow up together  You should have been in my family room 5 minutes ago when the Daytona 500 took place between Molson & Mindy! :doh:


Ha ha ha... I can imagine!

Thanks everyone! I am confident that Tristan and Winchester will be best of friends. :crossfing Tristan is very brave and stands her ground. She just hasn't figured out yet that Winchester isn't going to hurt her. All in time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ooooooh so pretty....great name too!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Tristan is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful kitty! Where did you get her from?


----------

